
VW inadvertently offers a peek at the interior of its ID.3 EV - clouddrover
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/14/vw-id-3-interior-revealed-early/
======
King-Aaron
I'm interested to see how these "touchscreens for everything" designs of
interiors will fare after a decade (etc) in summer temperatures

~~~
clouddrover
Probably pretty well if they're automotive grade screens built for those
conditions. Not so well if they're industrial grade screens:

[https://www.thedrive.com/tech/27989/teslas-screen-saga-
shows...](https://www.thedrive.com/tech/27989/teslas-screen-saga-shows-why-
automotive-grade-matters)

------
gigatexal
Will it support Apple CarPlay?

~~~
clouddrover
The VW Golf and e-Golf do, so maybe the ID.3 will as well:

[https://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/available-
models/](https://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/available-models/)

